# Recruitment station



## convenience_storeMan (Mar 19, 2015)

Im looking for some cool gal or guy who are interested in play iron kingdoms with me my friend will be the dm, as far as Im told we are stiking to the core rules, please post or msg me if your intereded


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll move this to the correct forum for you. You might get better luck if you mention where this game is; there are members from all over the world here.


----------



## convenience_storeMan (Mar 19, 2015)

the game will be a thread


----------



## convenience_storeMan (Mar 27, 2015)

any one interested can report to the black iron arean


----------

